# Continuos Nerve blocks CPT 64416



## ceesh2009 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was hoping to review some documentation on the above subject   I.E.  what shuld be documented -- what are qualifications for using the catheter ?  vs single shot ? any time limits for a catheter ?  thanks for any feedback


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 20, 2012)

Lots of things to consider:

Is the catheter being used as the primary anesthetic? Is it being placed under ultrasound guidance? Is it being placed for post-op pain control?

If the catheter is being used as the primary anesthetic the note about placement (technique, laterality/anatomic area, needle size and type, disposition of the catheter, drugs and dosages, etc.) can all be documented on the anesthesia record. Ultrasound images must be archived.

If the catheter is being placed for post-op pain control, there must be an order from the surgeon requesting the block/catheter. There is no time reported with placing post-op pain blocks/catheters. The note should be separate from the anesthesia record. Ultrasound images should be archived. There should be informed consent for the block. Usually use 338.18. If the patient is in house......can bill 99231 for subsequent hospital care. Note should include, patency of catheter, disposition of the catheter site, infusion rate, patient disposition in regards to pain control and any other pertinent information.


----------

